# Accepting applications for Advisor positions



## Janice (Oct 22, 2009)

Dawn and I are looking to add to the ranks of our Advisors. In the past Advisor selection was performed by nomination from current Specktra staff and Advisors. We've decided to open up this process to self nomination. The only pre-requisite to filling out an application is you MUST have had a registered forum account for at least 6 months.

Users in this group assist forum moderators and administrators with recognizing users and threads that need attention to conform to our relatively lax forum guidelines. Advisors are also the only group of people that forum Moderators are pulled from. Being an Advisor gives forum administrators and moderators time to get to know your leadership style and personality. This ensures Specktra has a tight knit team of moderators who work well together.

If you are interested in filling out an application to join our Advisor team, please contact Holstrom4 or Janice by PM to request the application. _Please only contact one of us initially_ so that we can send you the app which you will fill out and return to *both* of us for consideration.

Thanks in advance to those who are interested in volunteering their time to this community!


----------

